# Jak zainstalować Adobe Flash do Firefoxa?

## puntaru

Przy próbie instalacji napotykam na komunikat. 

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "adobe-flash" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.152.27_p201011173-r2 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10.1 license(s))

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-10.1' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-10.1'.

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.152.27_p201011173-r1 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10.1 license(s))

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.152.27 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10.1 license(s))

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.102.64 (masked by: AdobeFlash-10.1 license(s))

- www-plugins/adobe-flash-9.0.289.0 (masked by: AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0 license(s))

A copy of the 'AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/AdobeFlash-9.0.31.0'.

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Próbowałem odmaskować, ale efekt mizerny. A więc poanowie o co mu chodzi?

----------

## Bialy

/etc/portage/package.license

```
www-plugins/adobe-flash AdobeFlash-10.1
```

Wybacz, ale muszę to napisać:

To już jest pierdoła, którą sam mogłeś znaleźć.

--EDIT--

Poprawiono package.license

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Zamykam.  :Confused: 

----------

